# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Benefits and Effects of Growth Hormone Therapy on Quality of Life

## thunderin

Benefits of growth hormone therapy from Eli Lilly   

*Decreased body fat and increased lean body mass*
In a study of AO growth hormone deficient patients, those who received Humatrope therapy for six months showed a significant reduction of body fat compared with patients who received placebo injections. Humatrope-treated patients lost an average of 3.27 kg (7.2 lbs) body fat, while placebo-treated patients gained an average of 0.56 kg (1.2 lbs) body fat. The same study showed that Humatrope-treated patients gained an average of 2.59 kg (5.7 lbs) lean body mass, while placebo-treated patients lost an average of 0.22 kg (0.5 lbs) lean body mass. Similar changes were seen in CO growth hormone deficient patients. However, there was no significant change in total body weight in either group of patients. The loss of body fat did not persist for AO patients.


*Increased aerobic exercise capacity or performance*
In patients with AO GHD, six months of Humatrope therapy resulted in a significant increase in maximal oxygen consumption (a measure of aerobic fitness). Patients who received placebo injections showed no significant increase from baseline.


*Increased HDL cholesterol concentrations*
Before Humatrope therapy, HDL cholesterol concentrations were low in the majority of patients with either CO or AO GHD. At completion of 18 months of Humatrope therapy, the HDL concentrations had increased into the normal range. Total cholesterol decreased in the first three months, although the changes did not persist


Evaluation of quality of life in clinical practice   
The NHP is not available for use in clinical practice. Therefore, Lilly developed a validated questionnaire for assessment of quality of life in patients with hypopituitarism — Questions on Life Satisfaction-Hypopituitarism© (QLS-H©). 

Patients voluntarily complete the QLS-H at their adult endocrinologists' offices. They are asked to indicate how *important* the individual areas listed below are to them personally, and then how *satisfied* they are with these areas: 
ability to handle stressbody shape/appearanceself-confidenceability to become sexually arousedability to concentratephysical enduranceinitiative/driveability to deal with angerbeing able to stand the disturbances and noise of everyday life
Click the links below to view various parts of the QLS-H program. Note that a special software program is needed to score the questionnaire and is available from Lilly. Please ask your Lilly Endocrine Specialist about the QLS-H Kit which includes everything you need for QLS-H, or you may call Lilly at 1-800-Lilly** (1-800-545-5979). 
Tools for Evaluation of Quality of Life
QLS-H QuestionsQLS-H Patient Letter

Large scale studies have shown that quality of life in adults with GHD can improve during and after growth hormone replacement therapy with Humatrope. 

 
Results shown are from 156 U.S. GH-deficient patients enrolled in an uncontrolled, open-label clinical trial. Results from AO patients and CO patients are combined.The NHP was used for Lilly's registration studies in adults with GHD. Results demonstrated a significant improvement in the physical mobility and social isolation domains in AO patients treated with Humatrope compared to placebo. No significant improvement was noted for the other four domains. In addition, no significant improvement was observed in the CO patients for any of the six domains.Herschbach, et al., reported that total QLS-H scores were significantly correlated with results in all six domains of the NHP.The zero line corresponds to the normal value for the U.S. general population. Z-scores were calculated based on age- and sex-specific reference ranges for the U.S.

----------


## Gear

I'll move this to the educational threads T, thanks very much.

-Gear

----------


## Peducho0113

Great informational thread

----------


## Flex-Appeal

considering the short amount of info I had to read, I learned alot. Thanks!

----------


## Test 01

good read thanks

----------


## DCannon

> is Human Growth Hormone, a natural hormone produced in the pituitary gland of the brain. HGH is considered "the key" hormone because it controls so many functions. It's responsible for youth, vitality, energy and all of the health benefits


Wow! I don't think any of us knew that. :Icon Rolleyes:

----------

